# alka seltzer?



## stacey5971 (Nov 1, 2000)

when i have a gas build-up that won't come out...i was wondering if alka seltzer would help it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2000)

i would think that the carbonation aspect of alka seltzer might make it worse. but i don't know.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2000)

Doesn't help meroz


----------



## Wiggin (May 13, 2000)

The only thing Alka Seltzer ever did for me was make me throw up







! Have you tried Gaviscon or Gas-x? Even Tums helps my gas pains somewhat. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Alka Seltzer, also contains asprin so if you have ulcers or other stomach irritations this would not be something good to take.Simethicone has been the best for gas for me.Linda


----------



## stacey5971 (Nov 1, 2000)

bump!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:when i have a gas build-up that won't come out..


How would you know when you have gas build up?


----------



## stacey5971 (Nov 1, 2000)

well, i feel like my stomach is full of air. i guessed that to be gas. sometimes it feels bubbly, too.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

I use Gas-X or Phazyme or Mylanta Gas as I eat a trigger food and shortly afterwards as well. I use Beano with a trigger food. I get the best results with that approach. If I'm already experiencing the gas problems, it is almost too late for me to take anything to do my some good.P.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2000)

walk it massages the intestines and you release gas. take a hot bath that also helps or drink hot liquids


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:well, i feel like my stomach is full of air. i guessed that to be gas. sometimes it feels bubbly, too.


It's more likely *not* to be gas. Creon may be helpful for bloating.


----------

